# Australian wanting to live in America



## aleyse

Hi,

My Husband & I are wanting to move to the States to live. We are in the process of trying to move over. We are finding it very hard in deed. We are in the next green card lotto but that is a 1 in 50 000. We also have family that live over there but are not immidate family (Aunty & Cousins).

Can anyone lead me in the right direction to be able to move over.

Thanks
Aleyse


----------



## Fatbrit

Welcome!

Go to this thread and look at the questions. If you answer yes to any of them, give details here.


----------



## aleyse

Thanks for that Fatbrit. 
We did answer yes to a few questions. Which are:

*Are you interested in menial seasonal work? Yes
*Do you have at least $200,000 in cash and an entrepreneurial spirit? Yes
*Are you an Australian citizen? Yes
*Were you or your parents born in any country other than Brazil, Canada, China (mainland-born), Colombia, Dominican Republic, Ecuador, El Salvador, Guatemala, Haiti, India, Jamaica, Mexico, Pakistan, Peru, Philippines, Poland, South Korea, United Kingdom (except Northern Ireland) and its dependent territories, or Vietnam? Yes
Thanks


----------



## Fatbrit

aleyse said:


> Thanks for that Fatbrit.
> We did answer yes to a few questions. Which are:
> 
> *Are you interested in menial seasonal work? Yes
> *Do you have at least $200,000 in cash and an entrepreneurial spirit? Yes
> *Are you an Australian citizen? Yes
> *Were you or your parents born in any country other than Brazil, Canada, China (mainland-born), Colombia, Dominican Republic, Ecuador, El Salvador, Guatemala, Haiti, India, Jamaica, Mexico, Pakistan, Peru, Philippines, Poland, South Korea, United Kingdom (except Northern Ireland) and its dependent territories, or Vietnam? Yes
> Thanks


H2b visa is for non-agricultural workers -- hotel staff and tourist industry are a common employer. Use Google, but avoid scam agencies with a fee up front. This visa is short-term and there's no opportunity to convert to anything permanent. There's also the H2a agricultural variant......but this is for the very hardy only.

Look at the E2 visa whereby you buy/start and run a business in the US. You can stay as long as the business keeps running and employing others. A Google of E2 visa and FAQ brings up a lot of articles. I'm not a great fan as I've read many misery stories with this one, but if you have no children and an entrepreneurial spirit, it's worth considering.

Enter the DV lottery at Electronic Diversity Visa Lottery. You can both put applications in to double your chances, and this gives you a green card should you enter, be drawn, and get the visa. In fact, it's the best and easiest visa money can't buy!

Those are you current options that I know of. Shout if you need more help.


----------



## tolkien

*????????*



aleyse said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Husband & I are wanting to move to the States to live. We are in the process of trying to move over. We are finding it very hard in deed. We are in the next green card lotto but that is a 1 in 50 000. We also have family that live over there but are not immidate family (Aunty & Cousins).
> 
> Can anyone lead me in the right direction to be able to move over.
> 
> Thanks
> Aleyse


Are you serious? You actually want to live there? WHY??

JRR


----------



## aleyse

Thanks for all your help Fatbrit.


----------



## tolkien

aleyse said:


> Thanks for all your help Fatbrit.


Not a Brit, definitely not fat. I've lived there, in the 90s during the drive by shootings in Washington when I had a new baby. Have comtemplated the leaders of the free world, have found them seriously wanting, you done the same?

JRR


----------



## Guest

tolkien said:


> Not a Brit, definitely not fat. I've lived there, in the 90s during the drive by shootings in Washington when I had a new baby. Have comtemplated the leaders of the free world, have found them seriously wanting, you done the same?
> 
> JRR


That's a bit like condemning all of Britain based on 'contemplation's done on a single drunken loudmouth you met down at the local pub though, innit.

And that's grossly understating things.

But regardless, here's to finding a place to love and not hate, eh JRRT? 

And here's to hoping Aleyse and her hubby can get that same chance in the US. :usa2:


----------



## julzandrews

Voodoo said:


> That's a bit like condemning all of Britain based on 'contemplation's done on a single drunken loudmouth you met down at the local pub though, innit.
> 
> And that's grossly understating things.
> 
> But regardless, here's to finding a place to love and not hate, eh JRRT?
> 
> And here's to hoping Aleyse and her hubby can get that same chance in the US. :usa2:




i agree!

:usa2:


----------



## debsean

aleyse said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Husband & I are wanting to move to the States to live. We are in the process of trying to move over. We are finding it very hard in deed. We are in the next green card lotto but that is a 1 in 50 000. We also have family that live over there but are not immidate family (Aunty & Cousins).
> 
> Can anyone lead me in the right direction to be able to move over.
> 
> Thanks
> Aleyse


Hi Aleyse

I'm wondering how your plans to move to the USA are going.
My partner and i are thinking about a move to USA, But every visa i have looked at, we can't apply under, our only option seems to be the E2 visa.
Hope everthink worked out for your family
debbie


----------



## naoto

You are probably assuming you'll get similar benefits as Australian Medicare , Centrelink and other fancy rebates? Nope not really. US Medicare covers nothing, not even the GP. Forget free hospitals, medication, PBS and bulk billed doctors. There is no Centrelink , FICA is not enough for nothing. And list goes on....
Got too used to Max $32 out of pocket medication? Wait till you get to the US. Oh hoping to get Private health insurance rebate from Federal Government? Nope not in US, only in Australia. 
Dreaming of getting tax deductions for your computer and Internet ? The fed will kick your backside, not allowed in the US. 
Of cause you want your family or education rebate, nah again not in the US.


----------



## twostep

naoto said:


> You are probably assuming you'll get similar benefits as Australian Medicare , Centrelink and other fancy rebates? Nope not really. US Medicare covers nothing, not even the GP. Forget free hospitals, medication, PBS and bulk billed doctors. There is no Centrelink , FICA is not enough for nothing. And list goes on....
> Got too used to Max $32 out of pocket medication? Wait till you get to the US. Oh hoping to get Private health insurance rebate from Federal Government? Nope not in US, only in Australia.
> Dreaming of getting tax deductions for your computer and Internet ? The fed will kick your backside, not allowed in the US.
> Of cause you want your family or education rebate, nah again not in the US.


fortunately you are misinformed about healthcare and insurance in the us.


----------



## naoto

twostep said:


> fortunately you are misinformed about healthcare and insurance in the us.


Thanks two step. I guess I didnt fully understand it while I was in the US. Please enlighten me! What the free medical services will I receive if I don't have health cover? (charities excluded)


----------



## hutais

naoto said:


> Thanks two step. I guess I didnt fully understand it while I was in the US. Please enlighten me! What the free medical services will I receive if I don't have health cover? (charities excluded)


There is no such thing as free medical care in the US. There are a few places that will see children I believe however otherwise nothing.
Its been a huge shock as an Australian living here as to how much better our health system in Australia is.
I would hate to be sick or elderly here without health insurance


----------



## naoto

That what I was saying . However it seems some people as twostep love putting forward claims that are absolutely untrue


----------



## hutais

well it most certainly does not exist here in NYC. 

I am still amazed that you have to give insurance details,id etc before anyone is willing to take an appointment. 
Also have never seen so many people sick with preventable diseases like diabetes etc. You just dont see that in Australia. 
On the other hand I am very impress my the attention and service you do get when you are fully covered.That is far superior to what we receive in Australia in my opinion.That also could be a NY thing?? Lucky for us we do have very good insurance provided my my husbands company.


----------



## aleyse

OMG I can not beleive it is nearly 2 years since I posted my first post about wanting to move to the States. Well our dream has come true and we are moving over in December.


----------



## aleyse

debsean said:


> Hi Aleyse
> 
> I'm wondering how your plans to move to the USA are going.
> My partner and i are thinking about a move to USA, But every visa i have looked at, we can't apply under, our only option seems to be the E2 visa.
> Hope everthink worked out for your family
> debbie


Hi Debsean,

I am very sorry I did not get back to you. Well everything went fine. We have got our visa's and are moving over in December. Let me tell you it has been a long haul, but well worth it. 
We won the green card lottery. That is how we are moving over. Take care and follow your dreams.


----------



## twostep

Congratulations!!! Please keep us posted about your journey!


----------



## aleyse

twostep said:


> Congratulations!!! Please keep us posted about your journey!


Will do Twostep.


----------



## JohnSoCal

hutais said:


> well it most certainly does not exist here in NYC.
> 
> On the other hand I am very impress my the attention and service you do get when you are fully covered.That is far superior to what we receive in Australia in my opinion.That also could be a NY thing?? Lucky for us we do have very good insurance provided my my husbands company.


That is NOT a New York thing. We have received excellent service and care wherever we have lived in several states.


----------



## stormgal

JohnSoCal said:


> That is NOT a New York thing. We have received excellent service and care wherever we have lived in several states.


I think that many non Americans confuse the cost and access to healthcare with the _quality_ of healthcare. If you can afford it (and many working people can - as long as your company offers health insurance), then you will get top of the line good quality healthcare. If you cannot afford healthcare, then your healthcare will be somewhat delayed and expensive. 

In the United States, it is against the law for a physician's office to turn someone away who needs healthcare. The way most physicians mitigate this is by referring the patient to emergency. (Many people don't know this). 

The only problem with being sent to emergency, is that once you are healed from your sickness, wound, etc, you will receive an invoice containing all the costs where you will have to pay all the way from the ambulance to the physician who referred you to everything else from medication, pills and services without any type of help whatsoever. This is what usually bankrupts some people, and the main difference between healthcare in a country like the UK to the US.


----------



## twostep

stormgal said:


> I think that many non Americans confuse the cost and access to healthcare with the _quality_ of healthcare. If you can afford it (and many working people can - as long as your company offers health insurance), then you will get top of the line good quality healthcare. If you cannot afford healthcare, then your healthcare will be somewhat delayed and expensive.
> 
> *In the United States, it is against the law for a physician's office to turn someone away who needs healthcare. * The way most physicians mitigate this is by referring the patient to emergency. (Many people don't know this).
> 
> The only problem with being sent to emergency, is that once you are healed from your sickness, wound, etc, you will receive an invoice containing all the costs where you will have to pay all the way from the ambulance to the physician who referred you to everything else from medication, pills and services without any type of help whatsoever. This is what usually bankrupts some people, and the main difference between healthcare in a country like the UK to the US.


Be so kind to post an official link supporting your statement. 
Thank you.


----------



## JohnSoCal

stormgal said:


> I think that many non Americans confuse the cost and access to healthcare with the _quality_ of healthcare. If you can afford it (and many working people can - as long as your company offers health insurance), then you will get top of the line good quality healthcare. If you cannot afford healthcare, then your healthcare will be somewhat delayed and expensive.
> 
> In the United States, it is against the law for a physician's office to turn someone away who needs healthcare. The way most physicians mitigate this is by referring the patient to emergency. (Many people don't know this).
> 
> The only problem with being sent to emergency, is that once you are healed from your sickness, wound, etc, you will receive an invoice containing all the costs where you will have to pay all the way from the ambulance to the physician who referred you to everything else from medication, pills and services without any type of help whatsoever. This is what usually bankrupts some people, and the main difference between healthcare in a country like the UK to the US.


I am very familiar with the Health care system in the US. I am also very familiar with Canada's healthcare system which is Universal. I far prefer the US system than the rationed care you get in government run systems.

I have a Medicare Advantage plan that is available to people 65 or older. I don't pay any premiums, and everything is covered including prescription drugs, etc. My insurance covers many things that aren't covered in Canada. I have no deductibles nor co-pays for doctors including specialists. I have had surgery, gone to specialists, etc. and have never paid a dime. Medicare Advantage plans are private insurance plans qualified by Medicare and funded by Medicare. I have a choice of 40+ plans where I live. I have lived in the US for 52 years and have always had excellent Medical insurance.


----------



## stormgal

twostep said:


> Be so kind to post an official link supporting your statement.
> Thank you.


Emergency Medical Treatment and Active Labor Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Crawford

JohnSoCal said:


> I am very familiar with the Health care system in the US. I am also very familiar with Canada's healthcare system which is Universal. I far prefer the US system than the rationed care you get in government run systems.
> 
> I have a Medicare Advantage plan that is available to people 65 or older. I don't pay any premiums, and everything is covered including prescription drugs, etc. My insurance covers many things that aren't covered in Canada. I have no deductibles nor co-pays for doctors including specialists. I have had surgery, gone to specialists, etc. and have never paid a dime. Medicare Advantage plans are private insurance plans qualified by Medicare and funded by Medicare. I have a choice of 40+ plans where I live. I have lived in the US for 52 years and have always had excellent Medical insurance.


You have been fortunate in that you have lived in the US for 52 years and have always had excellent Medical insurance.

While no-one will argue with the fact that US healthcare is one of the best in the world, many people do not have access to it because they cannot afford to pay the insurance premiums to obtain it. The majority of US citizens obtain their medical insurance through their employers - the employers usually pay up to 50% of the premiums. Those without employer based insurance have to rely on the individual insurance market - much more expensive and full of rules and regulations which determine whether the insurance companies will even offer you cover. With no employer insurance, maybe no individual insurance, people can fall back on Medicaid (the Government run plan for low income individuals) or hope for the best that they don't get sick.

I find your comment regarding how your prefer the US funded system, than the rationed care you get with Government run systems somewhat ironic since the scheme you like so much - Medicare - is a Government run scheme. 

You, together with millions of other US citizens, paid into Medicare during your working life. Once retired you continue to pay your Medicare premiums into the Government single payer scheme. The premiums are either take out of your Social Security payment directly to the Government, or in your case to pay for a top up scheme via a private insurance company. 

In either case its still controlled and administered Federally. 

It always makes me smile when I hear of people saying "we want smaller Government - but don't touch my Medicare or Social Security" 

Who do you think runs these two schemes so essential to the majority of Americans?


----------



## JohnSoCal

Crawford said:


> You have been fortunate in that you have lived in the US for 52 years and have always had excellent Medical insurance.
> 
> While no-one will argue with the fact that US healthcare is one of the best in the world, many people do not have access to it because they cannot afford to pay the insurance premiums to obtain it. The majority of US citizens obtain their medical insurance through their employers - the employers usually pay up to 50% of the premiums. Those without employer based insurance have to rely on the individual insurance market - much more expensive and full of rules and regulations which determine whether the insurance companies will even offer you cover. With no employer insurance, maybe no individual insurance, people can fall back on Medicaid (the Government run plan for low income individuals) or hope for the best that they don't get sick.
> 
> I find your comment regarding how your prefer the US funded system, than the rationed care you get with Government run systems somewhat ironic since the scheme you like so much - Medicare - is a Government run scheme.
> 
> You, together with millions of other US citizens, paid into Medicare during your working life. Once retired you continue to pay your Medicare premiums into the Government single payer scheme. The premiums are either take out of your Social Security payment directly to the Government, or in your case to pay for a top up scheme via a private insurance company.
> 
> In either case its still controlled and administered Federally.
> 
> It always makes me smile when I hear of people saying "we want smaller Government - but don't touch my Medicare or Social Security"
> 
> Who do you think runs these two schemes so essential to the majority of Americans?


I am not going to get into a political debate as that is not what the forum is for. It will just suffice to say that I find much of what you say to not be accurate.

My experiience is not uncommon at all. People tend to focus on just the negatives. Every company that I worked for, and there were several, paid at least 90% of my insurance premiums, not 50%. Some paid 100%. Believe it or not there are still companies that do pay all of the insurance premums such as the largest employer in San Diego. My friends and relatives have all had similar experiences to mine. Over 80% of Americans are quite happy with their health care. Not everything is negative.

People need to spend some effort in researching their options and learning how it all works which is generally not the case. I am amazed at the ignorance of many people regarding Medicare and their options. All they need to do is go on the Official Medicare web site where they can get a comprison of all the health care plans available in their area. Instead they seek out opinions from people that are as equally uninformed as they are.


----------



## gistane

aleyse said:


> Hi Debsean,
> 
> I am very sorry I did not get back to you. Well everything went fine. We have got our visa's and are moving over in December. Let me tell you it has been a long haul, but well worth it.
> We won the green card lottery. That is how we are moving over. Take care and follow your dreams.


Hi Aleyse

Just wondering how much did it actually cost all up to get the medicals and the visas etc?

Looking at the fees website it seemed a little confusing if there were multiple costs involved so be great to hear from someone who has just done it


----------



## gistane

My wife and I have applied for the DV2014 Lottery so we are hoping we get lucky with this and can make the move over. Its scary when you think about the whole move but I think it will be worth it in the long run.

Aleyse where abouts you looking at moving to over there?


----------



## stormgal

gistane said:


> My wife and I have applied for the DV2014 Lottery so we are hoping we get lucky with this and can make the move over. Its scary when you think about the whole move but I think it will be worth it in the long run.
> 
> Aleyse where abouts you looking at moving to over there?


Why do you guys want to leave Australia? I'm only curious.


----------



## gistane

stormgal said:


> Why do you guys want to leave Australia? I'm only curious.


We travelled to the USA in 2008 and loved it there. We actually got engaged at Disney World as well. We loved the variety that the US has but also the fact you can buy a house and a car on a single income. 
To me Australia does not promote much family time and requires both parents to work to get ahead which we don't like. 

We believe we can have a better life in the US


----------



## stormgal

gistane said:


> We travelled to the USA in 2008 and loved it there. We actually got engaged at Disney World as well. We loved the variety that the US has but also the fact you can buy a house and a car on a single income.
> To me Australia does not promote much family time and requires both parents to work to get ahead which we don't like.
> 
> We believe we can have a better life in the US


That's interesting because I thought Australia is a "laid back - no worries mate" country in comparison to the United States. Anyways, while it is true that you can buy a home with only one income, the truth of the matter is that this wasn't always the case. Just a decade ago, two people had to be employed in order to buy a home. 

The reason why today people are able to buy a home with one income is because no one is buying in those specific areas - there simply aren't enough good paying jobs at the moment. So even if you're able to secure a home, you won 't have a job to go to, or worse yet - if people are moving out in droves from your neighborhood, your house may be cheap (and become cheaper) but your income taxes in order to pay for the schools, electricity, etc will continue to rise. The more people move out of a neighborhood, the higher the taxes become.

There are some areas where this is not the case, but then you'd need two incomes to buy a home - so it gets counterproductive. In my area for instance, you need two incomes to buy a home. But then again, there is plenty of work.

In middle America and in certain places like California, that may not be the case where unemployment is 10.9%, but homes are cheap. I hope you have some good skills to compete with the unemployed.


----------



## hutais

stormgal said:


> That's interesting because I thought Australia is a "laid back - no worries mate" country in comparison to the United States. Anyways, while it is true that you can buy a home with only one income, the truth of the matter is that this wasn't always the case. Just a decade ago, two people had to be employed in order to buy a home.
> 
> The reason why today people are able to buy a home with one income is because no one is buying in those specific areas - there simply aren't enough good paying jobs at the moment. So even if you're able to secure a home, you won 't have a job to go to, or worse yet - if people are moving out in droves from your neighborhood, your house may be cheap (and become cheaper) but your income taxes in order to pay for the schools, electricity, etc will continue to rise. The more people move out of a neighborhood, the higher the taxes become.
> 
> There are some areas where this is not the case, but then you'd need two incomes to buy a home - so it gets counterproductive. In my area for instance, you need two incomes to buy a home. But then again, there is plenty of work.
> 
> In middle America and in certain places like California, that may not be the case where unemployment is 10.9%, but homes are cheap. I hope you have some good skills to compete with the unemployed.


Yes totally different story over here in New York City!!! Love living here but back home in Sydney we could live on one income NOT HERE!
However I would not want to live anywhere else in the US but here. I would rather go back to Sydney then.....
Good luck with everything


----------



## twostep

I can only give you my 5 cents and those I see from working working with candidates on a US wide and sometimes world wide basis.

Our personal needs vary with location and income as well as with family status and age. 

I have seen folks coming from Europe and being enthralled by a 1200 sqf home and enough yard to use a lawn mower. It is a big step up from a walk up with view on a four-lane road. Then there are the "Aldi" immigrants, especially spouses with limited language skills, often no option to work and constantly comparing things. 

Most expats are tied to employers or other factors which keep them in certain geographic locations. 

Personally I would love to return to Alabama - expensive, friendly, humid, green, traffic, good food.


----------



## stormgal

twostep said:


> I can only give you my 5 cents and those I see from working working with candidates on a US wide and sometimes world wide basis.
> 
> Our personal needs vary with location and income as well as with family status and age.
> 
> I have seen folks coming from Europe and being enthralled by a 1200 sqf home and enough yard to use a lawn mower. It is a big step up from a walk up with view on a four-lane road. Then there are the "Aldi" immigrants, especially spouses with limited language skills, often no option to work and constantly comparing things.
> 
> Most expats are tied to employers or other factors which keep them in certain geographic locations.
> 
> Personally I would love to return to Alabama - expensive, friendly, humid, green, traffic, good food.



In the United States, the norm is to have the big back yard, a home with 3 bedrooms or more and your own garden or farm with a swimming pool. What's abnormal in the US is living in an apartment, walkup, duplex or housing project.

City living is good for people who want to jump start their careers, but for nothing else. 

What's "aldi"?


----------



## twostep

stormgal said:


> In the United States, the norm is to have the big back yard, a home with 3 bedrooms or more and your own garden or farm with a swimming pool. What's abnormal in the US is living in an apartment, walkup, duplex or housing project.
> 
> City living is good for people who want to jump start their careers, but for nothing else.
> 
> What's "aldi"?


What do you base your "norm" on?


----------



## stormgal

twostep said:


> What do you base your "norm" on?


I'll answer that question if you can tell me what an aldi is 

The norm is considered to be what the majority have. Most people living in the United States do not live in "walkups" and tenement housing outside of big cities, and the US isn't made up of big cities. Rural living is the norm (that is, when the economy is normal). But just because people have big homes doesn't make them rich or well off. It just means people have more space. It is nothing like Europe where people live so cramped and close together.


----------



## Bevdeforges

stormgal said:


> I'll answer that question if you can tell me what an aldi is


Aldi is a discount grocery store chain - exists in many parts of the US, too, but it's originally German. Known for just stacking merchandise in the boxes it came in rather than doing fancy displays on the shelves.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep

stormgal said:


> I'll answer that question if you can tell me what an aldi is
> 
> The norm is considered to be what the majority have. Most people living in the United States do not live in "walkups" and tenement housing outside of big cities, and the US isn't made up of big cities. Rural living is the norm (that is, when the economy is normal). But just because people have big homes doesn't make them rich or well off. It just means people have more space. It is nothing like Europe where people live so cramped and close together.


ALDI - Weekly Specials

Back to my question - where in the US is "rural living" the norm? Assuming that "tenement housing" means apartments - apartment complexes are all over. Our neighbors are leaving apartment living - 2000 sqf, 3 car garage, small town USA. Give or take we lived in 15+ apartments, built four houses, refuse to have a pool and one place was considered a metro area:>)

Expats do not have to worry about housing projects as they generally do not qualify for Section 8 Housing Assistance.


----------



## JohnSoCal

stormgal said:


> ...City living is good for people who want to jump start their careers, but for nothing else...


That is not true. Many people enjoy living in the cities. We are retired and would enjoy living in New York City ( Manhattan ) if it wasn't for the weather. I know many people that enjoy living in San Francisco, New York, etc.

As far as buying a home with one income, it is quite easy in many areas of the country and that is NOT because of large price drops. The large price drops have occurred in areas that had huge price increases prior to the housing crash. Our son and his family has bought new homes in Missouri, Indiana, Tennessee, and Texas and they are a one income family and not a very high income at all.


----------



## alloallo3

Can you teach snow skiing? There are lots of low-paying jobs in that industry during our winter. I don't mean to sound condescending. From my experience, once you're here you have a much better chance of staying.


----------



## Yoga

all the best


----------



## stormgal

JohnSoCal said:


> That is not true. Many people enjoy living in the cities. We are retired and would enjoy living in New York City ( Manhattan ) if it wasn't for the weather. I know many people that enjoy living in San Francisco, New York, etc.
> 
> As far as buying a home with one income, it is quite easy in many areas of the country and that is NOT because of large price drops. The large price drops have occurred in areas that had huge price increases prior to the housing crash. Our son and his family has bought new homes in Missouri, Indiana, Tennessee, and Texas and they are a one income family and not a very high income at all.


True. I should have clarified that I meant it as my opinion. My grandmother is one who would totally agree with you - never wanted to leave NYC in her youth or in her old age - eventually she died albeit happily in NYC. But personally, I don't really like cities.


----------



## jb12

twostep said:


> ALDI - Weekly Specials
> 
> Back to my question - where in the US is "rural living" the norm? Assuming that "tenement housing" means apartments - apartment complexes are all over. Our neighbors are leaving apartment living - 2000 sqf, 3 car garage, small town USA. Give or take we lived in 15+ apartments, built four houses, refuse to have a pool and one place was considered a metro area:>)
> 
> Expats do not have to worry about housing projects as they generally do not qualify for Section 8 Housing Assistance.


Rural living being the norm probably exists more where farming is common in that area. However, even in states where there is a combination of urban/suburban living, there are people living in rural areas. The definition of "rural living" might be different compared to where in the US you are talking about. I have coworkers who have moved further away from the suburban areas. The houses maybe a little bigger and further away from each other. But the new city where they are living have the same conveniences of stores, restaurants,etc. Real estate websites should indicate what types of properties are available to show you if they are located in the rural area based on the land and housing description.

I'd like to add that depending which state and city people are referring to in the US, apartment living could be the norm in addition to houses. Taking NYC for example. There are houses in addition to apartments and condos. Since the majority of the houses/condos/apartments that are available to purchase are out of the price of many people, renting these is the most common. Even renting a room in NYC is very common just because the rent a whole apartment could be very expensive for someone.

In regards to purchasing a house/condo/apartment in the US. You can purchase a house on one income even before the economic situation. It all depends on your income, where you will live, and the amenities of the house/condo/apartment that you would like to have. Nowadays, the mortgage rates have come down. But I am sure that there are more requirements that a mortgage applicant must have before being approved. 

California and NY are two of states in the US that have expensive housing. However, due to many people that had defaulted on their mortgage loans, there are probably some good deals out there. 

As for housing in Australia, I have relatives that currently live there and state that housing is expensive. I guess this statement depends on what your current financial status is. It might not be as expensive living in other countries as well.


----------



## aleyse

Well here in the states. It has been 4 months and loving it. Getting use to a lot of things but I am so glad that we are here.


----------



## twostep

aleyse said:


> Well here in the states. It has been 4 months and loving it. Getting use to a lot of things but I am so glad that we are here.


thank you for the great news. can you give us a bit more about the ups and downs. of your move. what worked. what did not. ...


----------



## mfowler

Congrats! Where did you guys end up settling in the US?


----------



## snffrank

tolkien said:


> Are you serious? You actually want to live there? WHY??
> 
> JRR


i can see why someone would want to live in the states we have traveled all over the states and met many many good honest people who were friendly 

dont judge a book by its cover just like any country there are good and bad there glad to say we found mainly good in the states


----------



## Bellthorpe

There are people who want to live in many, many countries. In some cases it's just a matter of 'grass is greener'. Sometimes career prospects are better. Or study. In the case of my wife and me, most of our work comes from the northern hemisphere, so we're moving - to the US (Washington DC) and part of the year to France (Annecy). We've both lived in other countries before, as needs dictated. Each country in which I've lived, including my own (Australia) has positive and negative aspects. One just adapts. Learns the language, adapts, and gets on with enjoying work and life.


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan

jb12 said:


> Rural living being the norm probably exists more where farming is common in that area. However, even in states where there is a combination of urban/suburban living, there are people living in rural areas. The definition of "rural living" might be different compared to where in the US you are talking about. I have coworkers who have moved further away from the suburban areas. The houses maybe a little bigger and further away from each other. But the new city where they are living have the same conveniences of stores, restaurants,etc. Real estate websites should indicate what types of properties are available to show you if they are located in the rural area based on the land and housing description.
> 
> I'd like to add that depending which state and city people are referring to in the US, apartment living could be the norm in addition to houses. Taking NYC for example. There are houses in addition to apartments and condos. Since the majority of the houses/condos/apartments that are available to purchase are out of the price of many people, renting these is the most common. Even renting a room in NYC is very common just because the rent a whole apartment could be very expensive for someone.
> 
> In regards to purchasing a house/condo/apartment in the US. You can purchase a house on one income even before the economic situation. It all depends on your income, where you will live, and the amenities of the house/condo/apartment that you would like to have. Nowadays, the mortgage rates have come down. But I am sure that there are more requirements that a mortgage applicant must have before being approved.
> 
> California and NY are two of states in the US that have expensive housing. However, due to many people that had defaulted on their mortgage loans, there are probably some good deals out there.
> 
> As for housing in Australia, I have relatives that currently live there and state that housing is expensive. I guess this statement depends on what your current financial status is. It might not be as expensive living in other countries as well.


Very good insightful post ....
Interesting thread - this one ......


----------



## JohnSoCal

jb12 said:


> California and NY are two of states in the US that have expensive housing. However, due to many people that had defaulted on their mortgage loans, there are probably some good deals out there.


Almost all of the good deals are gone in California. Housing prices have risen drastically in the last year.


----------



## twostep

JohnSoCal said:


> Almost all of the good deals are gone in California. Housing prices have risen drastically in the last year.


OT - been missing you)))


----------

